# Why are there no more new Deutz tractors with air-cooled engines? (on their website I see that they still produce air-cooled engines)



## Viktor1234 (Dec 15, 2021)

yeah..kinda weird..


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The company realized that *larger tractor models required small and narrow hoods to present with a competitive market*; therefore, the company replaced air-cooled engines with water-cooled options that were shorter, quieter, and narrower.


----------



## Viktor1234 (Dec 15, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> The company realized that *larger tractor models required small and narrow hoods to present with a competitive market*; therefore, the company replaced air-cooled engines with water-cooled options that were shorter, quieter, and narrower.


and I always thought the reason they stopped using air cooled diesels is because engine emissions and noise...


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Viktor1234 said:


> and I always thought the reason they stopped using air cooled diesels is because engine emissions and noise...


yep


----------



## Viktor1234 (Dec 15, 2021)

LouNY said:


> yep


do u think is possible to replace my old Perkins 4.248 (because it needs rebuild) with Deutz D 914 L4 (Agri)? I have seen people puting engines from different manufacturers in tractors (one put car engine in tractor).


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I suppose anything is possible. All it takes is $$$$.


----------



## Viktor1234 (Dec 15, 2021)

sixbales said:


> I suppose anything is possible. All it takes is $$$$.


deutz > perkins always


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

have they developed tier 4 air cooled?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It is usually much less expensive to rebuild an engine or even go with a "crate" exchange engine then to swap engines.
Unless you have access to an almost new engine for almost nothing, bell housing and clutch adapters then mounting and frame rails
and not even counting the "little" pieces will be costly.

Who cares if it's tier 4 I would much rather be running Pre tier 3 any ways.


----------



## Viktor1234 (Dec 15, 2021)

Groo said:


> have they developed tier 4 air cooled?


what do u mean by that? here is the link of the engine: DEUTZ AG: Engines


----------



## Viktor1234 (Dec 15, 2021)

LouNY said:


> It is usually much less expensive to rebuild an engine or even go with a "crate" exchange engine then to swap engines.
> Unless you have access to an almost new engine for almost nothing, bell housing and clutch adapters then mounting and frame rails
> and not even counting the "little" pieces will be costly.
> 
> Who cares if it's tier 4 I would much rather be running Pre tier 3 any ways.


thanks for the advice


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Groo said:


> have they developed tier 4 air cooled?



Hmmmmm......Not sure why this makes a difference.............I have one tractor with a Tier 4 diesel and two without......If I had my choice, I would replace the one with with a new one without.......LOL


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Can't make a new tractor with a "dirty" engine. While I certainly believe they COULD make a clean air cooled, why bother makingthat massiveinvestment? I don't think most new equipment buyers want air cooled.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Groo said:


> Can't make a new tractor with a "dirty" engine. While I certainly believe they COULD make a clean air cooled, why bother makingthat massiveinvestment? I don't think most new equipment buyers want air cooled.


I agree with ya there.....I was not sure where you were going for a minute...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

They are all AIR COOLED. Just water to air instead of air to air unless it's turbocharged with an ATA intercooler.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> They are all AIR COOLED. Just water to air instead of air to air unless it's turbocharged with an ATA intercooler.


is this where you argue that they are also solar powered since the sun produced the energy that the algae needed to grow millions of years ago that turned into oil?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Candidly, I don't much care.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Have a buddy that has an older air cooled Deutz tractor. reliable as a rock. Yes the engine is noisy but it has a lot fewer parts than a water cooled engine and parts fail. Unless something drastically changes, the air is still free to use.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

"Who cares if it's tier 4 I would much rather be running Pre tier 3 any ways." You and me both. There will NEVER be a T4 engine on this ground in my lifetime.

A properly tuned and maintained pre 4 engine makes very little in the way of visible particulates anyway. It's when the operating parameters are changed (like the addition of an aftermarket tune kit for more power), that things go south quick. You want more power, buy a larger unit. That and piss poor maintenance, like neglecting the air filter for one.

If Rudy Diesel was alive today and saw with the 'greenies' have done to his engine, he'd probably roll over in his grave. I will always maintain that the more complex any engine becomes, the more failure prone it also becomes.

My buddie down the road has all the 'latest and greatest JD T4 final engines and interestingly, at least one or more is always broken and nine out of 10 times it's emissions related.

I'll pass.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> "Who cares if it's tier 4 I would much rather be running Pre tier 3 any ways." You and me both. There will NEVER be a T4 engine on this ground in my lifetime.
> 
> A properly tuned and maintained pre 4 engine makes very little in the way of visible particulates anyway. It's when the operating parameters are changed (like the addition of an aftermarket tune kit for more power), that things go south quick. You want more power, buy a larger unit. That and piss poor maintenance, like neglecting the air filter for one.
> 
> ...


clean diesel is certainly not a mature technology. I work with a truck body manufacturer. Diesel emissions are giving me a headache professionally as well as tractor related. I think just about everyone would prefer a reliable engine to one that is the tiniest bit cleaner.
ps. if Rudy were alive today, he wouldn't have a grave.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

In as much as I retired from a Freightliner-Western Star dealership, I know more than I should about diesel emissions and the failure rate of emissions related components. Why I don't want to get involved with them and my farm tractors.

I'll leave it at that.


----------

